# Merc/Mariner 25 question



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

OK. I finally figured out why I can't tilt the motor up. Put it in neutral dummy. [smiley=1-doh.gif]
Can it be adjusted to only lock in reverse?  I really don't want it locked while running wot.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It's only supposed to lock when in reverse.
Somethings not right...if the lower unit contacts an obstruction
while moving forward it's designed to kick up to minimize damage.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks Brett. I'll see if I can find an adjustment. Maybe even RTFM


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Maybe even RTFM


 ;D I'd never seen that particular acronym before! ;D

I had to go look it up, thanks for the laugh...


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

RTFM, I like that. I must tell my wife that 5 times a day!

"How do I thread this bobbin on my new sewing machine?" How would I know, RTFM! 

;D


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh, I remember having the same problem on an 18 horse Merc a long time ago, my dad ended up removing the whole thing because he couldn't figure out the adjustment.  There may have been some loss of temper involved...


----------

